# Боли в области таза у мальчика (13 лет)



## Элен Скор (22 Сен 2020)

Мальчик 13 лет, 9 лет занимается спортивными бальными танцами, тренировки каждый день по 4 часа, турниры и соревнования. Является абсолютным чемпионом области, победитель многих всероссийских и международных турниров. Без танцев не представляет своей жизни! В декабре 2019 - январе 2020 года начались сильные боли в области тазобедренных суставов, думаем, что после начала усиленных занятий классикой и растяжкой. В марте только поставили диагноз Травматический апофизеолиз нижней нижней ости подвздошной кости. Снимок прилагаю. Дали покой в течении 6-7 месяцев. Боль утихла. С сентября месяца возобновили занятия, оставили только танцы, без ОФП и классики, боль вернулась. Анализы, предложенные ревматологом, эндокринологом и педиатром, все в пределах нормы. С 7-8 лет боль в пятках, поставлен диагноз апофизит пяточной кости, с этим жить как-то привыкли, но теперь еще добавились боли в области таза. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что нам делать, как быть в данной ситуации, надолго ли эта боль? Танцует, терпя боль...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Сен 2020)

То есть, предполагаемый диагноз есть.
Вопрос.
Сколько часов в день ребёнок тратит на специальные лечебные тренировки?

Подробно напишите в какой момент, при каком движении, возникает боль.


----------



## Элен Скор (22 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, специальных лечебных тренировок нет. Начали заниматься танцами, отрабатывать европейскую и латино-американскую программу, групповые и индивидуальные занятия. Каждый день по 1,5 часа. С начала сентября занимаемся в таком темпе, боль постоянная на всем протяжении занятия, на утро сохраняется.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2020)

Уверен, что если прибавить ещё полтора часа на правильные упражнения, то боль будет меньше.
Насколько я понимаю вы надеетесь только на Эффект от уменьшения нагрузки. Уже ясно что этого недостаточно. Для повседневной жизни, уменьшение нагрузок голосовой результат – как я понимаю боли не было. А при возврате к нагрузкам, боли есть.
Поскольку боли вернулись. Значит надо думать о причинах боли. Проводить курсы физиотерапии, массажа, мануальной терапии (скорее ПИР), а может и локального введения лекарств, если причина в энтещитах.
Если в городе есть спортивный диспансер, вам лучше обратиться туда. Врачи занимающиеся спортсменами лучше разберутся в вашей ситуации.


----------



## Элен Скор (23 Сен 2020)

Спасибо, за Ваш ответ, будем выходить на спортдиспансер, ходя, я думаю, там такие же сидят специалисты, как и в поликлинике и больнице, где диагноз поставить никто не мог. Диагноз поставили только в Питере. Скажите еще, пожалуйста, по снимку все очень печально?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2020)

Думаю, мышцы и связки - большая причина.


----------



## Элен Скор (23 Сен 2020)

А нет дисплазии тазобедренных суставов? Наш местный ортопед говорит, что апофизы не справляются с нагрузкой, что это боли роста. Не может ли вот это сегодняшнее состояние перейти в более что-то серьезное?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Сен 2020)

Есть. И признаки импиджмент синдрома


----------



## Элен Скор (24 Сен 2020)

Очень опасно наше сегодняшнее состояние? И что такое импиджмент синдром. Дисплазия все таки есть? Почему нам ничего врачи не говорили об этом? Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2020)

Не опасно.
Всё, что связано с детским спортом и нагрузками - это и есть тот самый выбор природы. То есть дают такие нагрузки, чтобы пока дети маленькие, отсеять слабых телом и духом. Чтобы потом, когда все это материализуется в деньги, остались только приспособленные.
Ваш слаб телом, куча природных недостатков.
По идее все эти 4 часа в день Вы должны были тратить на лечебные тренировки с учетом его особенностей.
Но так мало где и кто делают.
У нас 2 специальных отделения ЛФК, дети со сколиозом должны ходить туда 2 раза в неделю или выучить и заниматься сами весь период роста. Но из 100 детей, только 10 занимаются, как надо. Большинство 2 раза в год, когда проходят курс лечения.


----------



## Элен Скор (24 Сен 2020)

Добрый вечер, скажите ещё, пожалуйста, эта "куча природных недостатков" может каким то образом повлиять на состояние здоровья в будущем? Понятно, что большие нагрузки противопоказаны. Щадящий режим занятий это как?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

> ...эта "куча природных недостатков" может каким то образом повлиять на состояние здоровья в будущем?


Скорее всего, нет.


> ...Понятно, что большие нагрузки противопоказаны.


О каких нагрузках речь? Обычных или лечебных?


> ...Щадящий режим занятий это как?


Щадящий, я такое написал?
Мое понимание - это режим при котором нет боли в момент и после, если это не боль в мышцах от тренировок.
Уровень щадящего режима определяется уровнем тренированности организма к нагрузкам.

Надо лечиться и заниматься танцами
Но надо понимать, что у Вас должно быть два вида тренировок:
- общефизические
- специальные лечебные
Общефизические уже есть - считай, танцы.


----------

